

Show HN: AlwaySyncd.com – A dedicated and encrypted BTSync endpoint - ewams

Hi HN:
Just released moments ago my project AlwaySyncd.com – A dedicated and encrypted BTSync endpoint.<p>It solves the problem of only being able to synchronize your devices when they are all online. Now you do not have to leave your computer or laptop on 24&#x2F;7. 
Sync your laptop with your desktop with your phone with your work computer from anywhere and anytime.<p>All your data is encrypted with 256-AES before you send it to our servers. We can never see your data.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.AlwaySyncd.com<p>This is a beta and there are 40 spots available immediately. 
During the beta we allow you to sync up to 10GB of data. This will increase in the near future.<p>There are no bandwidth costs, caps or limitations.<p>Please let me know your feedback.
Thank you!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.AlwaySyncd.com
======
xxdesmus
Interesting idea, would recommend actually putting the price directly on
[https://alwaysyncd.com](https://alwaysyncd.com) vs. only under "services" or
on step 3 of 3 of the sign up process.

~~~
ewams
Point well taken. Thank you and fixed.

